
Google+ User Creates Freedom-Based Alternative as Google Announces End of G+ - dredmorbius
https://phillipschneider.com/google-user-creates-freedom-based-alternative-as-google-announces-end-of-g-network/
======
rubatuga
I wish they kept Google buzz, I remember using it with a close group of
friends almost daily.

~~~
beatgammit
Or wave. That seemed like a nice idea that just needed some polish.

------
jasonvorhe
Just another Diaspora instance.

